# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Napa, yet again

## phil62

We are at the beginning of a California adventure which starts in Yountville and will eventually wind up in LA. Our first stop is Villagio, where we have stayed before. Great central location in the Napa Valley.

P1020615.JPG

DSCN0213.JPG

Dinner the first night was at Bistro Jeanty, which is pretty much across the street.

P1020617.JPG

While driving through Calistoga we saw these two beauties cross the street from each other.

2016-09-17.JPG

Last night we had dinner at Auberge du Soleil, which is a must if you're out here. This picture was taken on the deck.

P1020660.JPG

A sculpture at the entrance to the dining room.

P1020652.JPG

Phil

----------


## amyb

Can you guess the name of the sculpture that is located in the entry lobby?  I did. It is  called Rock, Scissors, Paper.

----------


## cec1

You're fast, Amy . . . I was looking at the picture & thinking, "I should know what the name is!"  Looks like a beautiful start to your trip, which seems to be one that's getting into an annual "rotation" in your travels.  We look forward to following along with you!

----------


## rivertrash

I’m glad to see that you guys are on another journey to share with us.  We will all be there on your shoulders taking it all in through your photos and descriptions.  Thanks for including us.

----------


## phil62

So today we did some wine tasting, starting at BV and then on to Provenance Both are known for big Cabs. First up, the Reserve Tasting room at BV.

DSCN0219.JPG

DSCN0224.JPG

Provenance is now part of the BV group that was recently acquired by an Australian Wine group. They feature really big cabs, but IMHO, not as good as BV.

DSCN0227.JPG 

This fountain is located just outside of the tasting room.

DSCN0230.JPG

Phil

----------


## amyb

FYI..The flooring at Provenance was made from old discarded oak barrel tops and bottoms. A monumental undertaking to do the tongues and grooves. But what a gorgeous floor. Craftsman who did the job said he would never undertake that challenge again.

----------


## noel

Was that a 1953 Buick?

----------


## phil62

I would say '52 or '53. It was in pristine shape, and looked like it was someones every day driver.

----------


## phil62

Today we drove up to Ferrari Carano, took some photos, and bought some wine.

DSCN0236.JPG

P1020736.JPG

DSCN0237.JPG

The barrel room where the wine is aged before bottling.

P1020747.JPG

Phil

----------


## phil62

After finishing up at Ferrari Carano, we headed over to Jordan where we enjoyed a "Harvest Lunch".

P1020768.JPG

DSCN0251.JPG

DSCN0254.JPG

Phil

----------


## GramChop

Well, y'all are covering some major ground!  What a grand adventure you're having.  Thanks for allowing us to live vicariously.   :Very Drunk:

----------


## GMP62

A fabulous trip to be sure! So nice to read about your West coast adventures and will stay tuned for more! Thanks for sharing with us.

----------


## phil62

This is actually a sculpture of an old water delivery truck that's been around for many years.

P1020792.jpg

----------


## amyb

The huge piece is located In Calistoga. It says on the side of it Calistoga Natural Beverages.

----------


## GramChop

I do believe I have a photograph of myself standing next to this work of art circa 2000.  It made me smile!

----------


## phil62

We thought they were dropping in for breakfast.

P1020836.JPG

Phil

----------


## GramChop

Whoa, Nelly!  That's crazy!  Kinda like the water landings when you're sitting at La Plage!  Great capture, Amy.

----------

